# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Break-Up Quotes

## friendlygal786

*A break up is like a broken mirror. It is better to leave it broken than hurt yourself to fix it.

No matter who broke your heart, or how long it takes to heal, youll never get through it without your friends.

Nothing hurts more than realizing he meant everything to you, but you meant nothing to him.

It takes a couple seconds to say Hello, but forever to say Goodbye.

Take away love and our earth is a tomb.

Relationships are like glass. Sometimes its better to leave them broken than try to hurt yourself putting it back together.

The heart was made to be broken.

Everyone tells me I should forget about you, you dont deserve me. Theyre right, you dont deserve me, but I deserve you.

When you break up, your whole identity is shattered. You are no longer alive.

I dont miss him, I miss who I thought he was.

Its hard to tell your mind to stop loving someone when your heart still does.

Sometimes the person you really need is the one you didnt think you wanted.

Moving on is simple, its what you leave behind that makes it so difficult.

Trying to forget someone you love is like trying to remember someone you never knew.

The pain of having a broken heart is not so much as to kill you, yet not so little as to let you live.

If someone you love hurts you cry a river, build a bridge, and get over it.

Never be sad for what is over, just be glad that it was once yours.

The hardest part of dreaming about someone you love is having to wake up.

I was born the day I met you, lived a while when you loved me, died a little when we broke apart.

The worst way to love someone is to sit next to them, knowing they dont love you back.

You dont realize how much you care about someone until they dont care about you.*

----------


## Tulip

umm..i read this post before when i was not in a good mood and it almost made me cry  :Frown:  
break ups are always painful. I won't say anything good about this post but it touched my heart  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

aww..im sorry that u felt upset, actually i also got very upset by readin these. But wen i feel upset i read these things cuz i can relate. Thanx 4 replying  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

exactly, i sometimes do the same because when you are feeling low you just dun feel like cheering up yourself

----------


## friendlygal786

yea exactly  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

:Smile: 
How about sharing something happy in this category now friendly? Of course i am asking "you" to do it, whenever you feel like  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

yea sure sis...I will

----------


## Tulip

Good..i'll be waiting to read it.

----------


## Endurer

Feels great to be immune (read: numb).

----------


## friendlygal786

I guess thats a good and bad thing

----------


## Endurer

Yes it is Yassi. While you don't feel your own pain, you can't feel anyone else's. But, after having my share of the other way around, it's something I'd settle for any given day.

----------


## friendlygal786

yes u r right...I wonder when Ill become numb...

----------


## glimmering_candle

well, that really hurts...
 now wat more can i say... sumtimes its better to be silent than tell everyone how u feel...:s

----------


## maxeric004

rrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiitttttttttttteeeeeee

----------


## analogs1t9

I Agree with u...

----------

